# evil pet shops



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

i have only been n this forum a month but i have noticed countless posts about petshops mistreating animals, now we are not allowed to name them on here, but in everyones area there is a petshop mistreating animals, whether it be domestic, reptiles, birds etc, its cruel, i think we need to get groups of people together in different areas to do something about them! protest, anything! i posted one yesterday i trhink it was titled cruelty in petshop, and it was disgusting what i saw in there!

what does everyone think?


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

doesnt anyone care???


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

hey i care ,but not all pet shops are "evil" fair enough i know of a pet shop where the owner is a nob,

But there are good shops out there....I work in one, i dont get this pet shops are satan, buying from a shop is idiocy when buying online is better....just because they have a premises?


----------



## djangel (Jan 26, 2007)

ofc we care, 
and yes its bad you cant name them but the best thing you can do id report them to the rspca and get them to ivestergate it, the more people that do it the more it will get sorted,

danielle


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

Willythegame said:


> hey i care ,but not all pet shops are "evil" fair enough i know of a pet shop where the owner is a nob,
> 
> But there are good shops out there....I work in one, i dont get this pet shops are satan, buying from a shop is idiocy when buying online is better....just because they have a premises?


 
im aware they are not all evil, i buy from pet shops myself, im just saying there have been numerous accounts of certain petshops on here that need sorting, i know rach666 has reported a certain petshop loads of times, and nothing has been done, i was in that particular shop yesterday, and i nearly cried it is that bad.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> i have only been n this forum a month but i have noticed countless posts about petshops mistreating animals, now we are not allowed to name them on here, but in everyones area there is a petshop mistreating animals, whether it be domestic, reptiles, birds etc, its cruel, i think we need to get groups of people together in different areas to do something about them! protest, anything! i posted one yesterday i trhink it was titled cruelty in petshop, and it was disgusting what i saw in there!
> 
> what does everyone think?


Protesting? Surely thats a bit extreme?
Surely the first thing to do is tell these people if theres something wrong with the way some of their animals are being kept? rather than going around stating, oh they're this, they're that. The shop you went into the other day and "nearly cried" did you bother to talk to the employee there? Bother to tell them what it is that nearly made you cry? 



djangel said:


> ofc we care,
> and yes its bad you cant name them but the best thing you can do id report them to the rspca and get them to ivestergate it, the more people that do it the more it will get sorted,
> 
> danielle


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

i agree if its really bad you should report.
theres a shop not far from mine, the guy just doesnt have a clue(water dragons on sand) adult blood python in a like an 20" viv

but remember there is a difference to something being mistreated and something not being kept your way.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Willythegame said:


> i agree if its really bad you should report.
> theres a shop not far from mine, *the guy just doesnt have a clue*(water dragons on sand) adult blood python in a like an 20" viv
> 
> but remember there is a difference to something being mistreated and something not being kept your way.



Have you tried talking to "the guy" about this?


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

I know what it feels like hunni. You just wanna kill the shop owner with a very sharp object, rip all the animals immediately out of their tank, box em up put them in your car then drive off never to come back. Ive done soo many rescues (baby beardie with only one leg, baby leo, velvet gecko that was starving to death in a pet shop, couple of slightly deformed praying mantis and tried to rescue 3 leopard geckos from a certain petshop in pound lane and they all died from emaciation sadly they were beyond my help when I took them. The amount I cried over one of the geckos, I would have given a finger to keep her alive, I tried so hard to help her but she finally gave RIP Trixie. I really dont care about naming and shaming ****** here. I vowed to damage them in every way possible after losing Trixe and believe me If I could shut them down it would be in a heartbeat. But the sadest thing of all is that they still carry on. Ive heard some real horror stories from that place and another one not far from me but I wont name them as ive already been threatened with court action once.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

If you want to get a group together I would take part as I feel as strongly as you do. But what would we do ya know. Rspca dont care about reps and all we could really do is expose the shops that need sorting


Hello Danielle!!!!


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

Trice said:


> Protesting? Surely thats a bit extreme?
> Surely the first thing to do is tell these people if theres something wrong with the way some of their animals are being kept? rather than going around stating, oh they're this, they're that. The shop you went into the other day and "nearly cried" did you bother to talk to the employee there? Bother to tell them what it is that nearly made you cry?


 
yes i did, and she said she would pass the message on, which i know someone else on this forum has also been told every time she complained and now she is barred, maybe protesting is a bit extreme i know,


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

White_raven666 said:


> I know what it feels like hunni. You just wanna kill the shop owner with a very sharp object, rip all the animals immediately out of their tank, box em up put them in your car then drive off never to come back. Ive done soo many rescues (baby beardie with only one leg, baby leo, velvet gecko that was starving to death in a pet shop, couple of slightly deformed praying mantis and tried to rescue 3 leopard geckos from a certain petshop in pound lane and they all died from emaciation sadly they were beyond my help when I took them. The amount I cried over one of the geckos, I would have given a finger to keep her alive, I tried so hard to help her but she finally gave RIP Trixie. I really dont care about naming and shaming ***** here. I vowed to damage them in every way possible after losing Trixe and believe me If I could shut them down it would be in a heartbeat. But the sadest thing of all is that they still carry on. Ive heard some real horror stories from that place and another one not far from me but I wont name them as ive already been threatened with court action once.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> If you want to get a group together I would take part as I feel as strongly as you do. But what would we do ya know. *Rspca dont care about reps and all we could really do is expose the shops that need sorting*
> 
> ...


Would you like to prove that? I have spoken to a few RSPCA staff in the past. And one even went so far as to tell me they refuse to come on here any more. Do you want to know why? Because of the simple fact that they work for the RSPCA, therefore they are bullied on here, they even went as far as to call US(Yes this forum) the anti's. Which to be honest, the amount of slander that goes on on here regarding the RSPCA is pathetic.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

White_raven666 said:


> I know what it feels like hunni. You just wanna kill the shop owner with a very sharp object, rip all the animals immediately out of their tank, box em up put them in your car then drive off never to come back. Ive done soo many rescues (baby beardie with only one leg, baby leo, velvet gecko that was starving to death in a pet shop, couple of slightly deformed praying mantis and tried to rescue 3 leopard geckos from a certain petshop in pound lane and they all died from emaciation sadly they were beyond my help when I took them. The amount I cried over one of the geckos, I would have given a finger to keep her alive, I tried so hard to help her but she finally gave RIP Trixie. I really dont care about naming and shaming ***** here. I vowed to damage them in every way possible after losing Trixe and believe me If I could shut them down it would be in a heartbeat. But the sadest thing of all is that they still carry on. Ive heard some real horror stories from that place and another one not far from me but I wont name them as ive already been threatened with court action once.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> If you want to get a group together I would take part as I feel as strongly as you do. But what would we do ya know. Rspca dont care about reps and all we could really do is expose the shops that need sorting
> 
> ...


exactly, what can we do, we get told time and time again to "report them" but what gets done? This particular one im speaking of has been reported numerous times, and still they get away with it, it was disgusting, and a few days ago my boyfriend was in there (this is when he first came across it) and his mate is experienced in keeping parrots and he told the shop owner that something was wrong with the parrot and he just ignored him!, if people like rach666 are banned from shops for voicing there opinion on the state of the shop then obviously they know they are in the wrong!


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

> *Rspca dont care about reps and all we could really do is expose the shops that need sorting*


Ive reported a 2 petshops and three people to the rspca before and nothing was done. I just get the impression that they dont care as theres animals half dying in tanks with incorrect care and just filthy conditions and the feedback I got from the rscpca officer was " everythings fine, theres nothing wrong here" I was like WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

White_raven666 said:


> Ive reported a 2 petshops and three people to the rspca before and nothing was done. I just get the impression that they dont care as theres animals half dying in tanks with incorrect care and just filthy conditions and the feedback I got from the rscpca officer was " everythings fine, theres nothing wrong here" I was like WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
my experience with the rspca is as follows: 

A cat stuck on a church roof, the rspca said it nees to be there for 24 hours before we will get it down, 4 days later they do something about it....

there was another negative experienc ebut i am not going into it

All RSPCA workers are not the same, some dont seem to care though, and it is annoying because they are in thst particular field of work to HELP animals, and stop cruelty, the pet shop i was in was blatantly being cruel, so afte i report them we will see what happens...


----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

Trice said:


> Which to be honest, the amount of slander that goes on on here regarding the RSPCA is pathetic.


I will always think the RSPCA are rubbish and useless no matter who takes it personally and thinks they are being 'bullied' - it is that sort of comment which is pathetic not the slander regarding the so called charity. 

I was at appleby horse fair last year and watched as a horrible pikey held his ponies head under the water in the river and drowned it. I shouted and barged my way to the river as best i could but it was too late and do you know what the RSPCA did - NOTHING!!! 2 female inspectors stood there at the side of the bank only 5 or 6 feet from me and did NOTHING! I shouted at them in tears and asked why they did not do anythingh and their reply was 'we are here to observe. what can we do, theres hundreds of them (pikeys) and 2 of us' BLOODY DISGRACEFUL. 

I lost all respect for them that day.

If there are certain pet shops who are mis-treating animals i would go to trading standards after writing a formal letter to the establishment. I wouldnt bother with the RSPCA. You might as well call a group of blind chimps, just as useful.


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

fair enough , i spoke to the dude im talking about, he replied with sheer ignorance.
know someone that went as far to go in his shop demand he put a royal in a tub and hand it over the counter before there was consequence, people have phoned the RSPCA.

but there are know it all anti shop, ers out there.

someone comes in my shop, says "hey what are you using as substrate on these chameleons"
reply "coconut bark"

he says you should have it bare with just water for humidity , i was like that may be HOW you keep your chams , my way works.
and he was right kind of attitudey, and its obviously just because he doesnt like pet shops, probs a member of this forum or summit and just thinks he knows better..........


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

you do know the rspca isn't a government body right? and as far as the law is concerned they are only a lobby group that can prosecute cruelty cases because of the funds they receive from donations. They have not official power relating to pet shops and would need to go through the council ANYWAY as far as I'm aware. There's a good thread about how to report pet shops, and the first step, after talking to them directly of course, is the local council, not the rspca, as all pet shops are licensed by the council, not the rspca.

not really sure what you're expecting the rspca to do in this situation as it's down to the council and the council's approved vet as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I've had no problems with the RSPCA in the past, every time i've contacted them regarding animal cruelty and such, they have been on the ball and made it here quickly to deal with the issue. 

For example an inbred group of neighbours i used to have, beat their dogs, refused to give them food and water, as soon as i realised it was happened, phoned RSPCA, they came, looked over my fence, saw it was happening, made a phone call, and then went and took the dogs.

Another, same neighbours found a duck (yes a duck in dagenham) wandering outside their house in the road, tehy started to beat it, i got them to leave it, phoned RSPCA, they came and took it away. 

Those are just 2 examples of the RSPCA being on the ball, i have more if you want. Not had one bad experience with them.

And yes. What would you have expected two female RSPCA officers to do exactly? Even police have difficulties dealing with "travellers", did you expect these two women to go in there guns blazing, demanding the people abusing and killing the animal to go shoot themselves?


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

Plutino said:


> you do know the rspca isn't a government body right? and as far as the law is concerned they are only a lobby group that can prosecute cruelty cases because of the funds they receive from donations. They have not official power relating to pet shops and would need to go through the council ANYWAY as far as I'm aware. There's a good thread about how to report pet shops, and the first step, after talking to them directly of course, is the local council, not the rspca, as all pet shops are licensed by the council, not the rspca.
> 
> not really sure what you're expecting the rspca to do in this situation as it's down to the council and the council's approved vet as far as I'm aware.


well i reported the one im talking about to the council anyway, but nothing has happened yet, and they have been reported before, numerous times....what can you do when the dont care?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I frequently get told by people who think they can run a shop better than me, how to run my shop. I frequently get told what I consider to be totally incorrect information. I'm told to keep yemens only on sand, with no water. I'm told to feed tortoises more "lettuce". I'm told that any light with leopard geckos will make them go blind because they're nocturnal and can't survive in the light. I'm told that housing 2 adult corns together will result in death as they are cannibalistic. I've been told that my tortoises are illegal as you can't sell tortoises in this country anymore (huh?), I was threatened to be reported to the RSPCA for keeping a 3 foot iguana in a 4 x 2 x 2 viv - said iguana was a rescue that had been dumped on us the night before, and was not for sale and we were setting up emergency housing - those people never stopped to ask. They just ranted and left.

You have to understand that when approached by a member of the public with no qualifications and no credentials starts mouthing off about this or that needing to be different, many shop owners are going to be tired, and annoyed, at yet another joe bloggs making a mockery of their life's work. 

People often think they know better, and really don't. Sorry, but I am not going to jeopardise the health of my reptiles to set my shop up the way that boosts joe bloggs ego.

Never mind evil pet shops, what about evil customers :lol2:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

Trice said:


> I've had no problems with the RSPCA in the past, every time i've contacted them regarding animal cruelty and such, they have been on the ball and made it here quickly to deal with the issue.
> 
> For example an inbred group of neighbours i used to have, beat their dogs, refused to give them food and water, as soon as i realised it was happened, phoned RSPCA, they came, looked over my fence, saw it was happening, made a phone call, and then went and took the dogs.
> 
> ...


yeah, i know what you mean, the travellers cause problem for everyone, every time they set up camp near my area, when they finally get told to leave by bailiffs theres usually ten dead dogs left for environmental health to clean up......if the RSPCA women tried anything they probably would have been battered. I will try the RSPCA anyway and see what happens, who knows they might pull through and help.


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

defo see were Athravan is coming from ,insactly the point i was trying to make!


----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

Trice said:


> What would you have expected two female RSPCA officers to do exactly? Even police have difficulties dealing with "travellers", did you expect these two women to go in there guns blazing, demanding the people abusing and killing the animal to go shoot themselves?


I would have expected them to approach the man drowning a horse in full view of hundreds of people and shout at him to get off it just like i was. Am i paid to police the appleby fair? NO so why would I stand up and shout 'get the F off it' and battle my way to the front of the crowd? Had I of got to the front in time not to see the poor thing sinking underwater I would of jumped in and helped it. There is no way I would of stood there and watched this happen, not shed a tear then take peoples charity donations as payment for such a heartless and useless job NOT done. 

I am currently in the process of applying for the police. I have worked for the police before but not as an officer. If I do manage to get through all my assesments I would not think twice as an officer to risk my life to help a person being drowned, the same should be said for the RSPCA and animals.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

Shelly24 said:


> I would have expected them to approach the man drowning a horse in full view of hundreds of people and shout at him to get off it just like i was. Am i paid to police the appleby fair? NO so why would I stand up and shout 'get the F off it' and battle my way to the front of the crowd? Had I of got to the front in time not to see the poor thing sinking underwater I would of jumped in and helped it. There is no way I would of stood there and watched this happen, not shed a tear then take peoples charity donations as payment for such a heartless and useless job NOT done.
> 
> I am currently in the process of applying for the police. I have worked for the police before but not as an officer. If I do manage to get through all my assesments I would not think twice as an officer to risk my life to help a person being drowned, the same should be said for the RSPCA and animals.


I'm no great fan of the RSPCA but to expect 2 women to take on 100's of 'travellers' is totally unrealistic. It is to their credit they stayed around to observe the incident. TBH in their shoes I'd have scarpered. RSPCA Officers are not expected to do 'heavy stuff'


----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

what is so 'heavy' about 1 pikey drowning a horse? there wernt men standing around with guns and sharp metal poles for god sake, if they arnt cut out for the job then they shouldnt do it. And what credit should be given to stand and watch a horse get drowned? RSPCA are wendys.

Another incident that happened. I found a cardboard box in an alley with 6 baby gerbils inside. I called the RSPCA and said can you come and get them? They said no, its sunday and we dont have the space in your nearest centre. Call the pet shop on monday...
So i put them in a plastic tub for the night with some tissue paper and some muesli (i had no gerbil food) and took them to a pet shop on monday morning, they wouldnt take them as they were only 4 weeks old and they cant be sold untill 6 weeks i think so wouldnt take them. 
I called 5 pet shops and all said no.
Called RSPCA back and said 'look i cant keep them, my dog will eat them, what shall i do?' and they said ' well maybe you shouldnt of taken them home with you' and offered no more help.
I put an ad in the local paper and luckily a nice lady came and took them a week later.
Another example of the really caring and useful charitys work.


----------

